# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Equine Growth Hormone ????

## greekfreak

Lately a large batch of equine growth hormone 10ml vials are popping up in gyms all over town.. i tried researching the companys profile (wont say on the thread) whats the deal?? are they legit, prices strangely low... ?? the first time ive ever seen premixed gh. vials say contain somatropin and low % of DHEA.. :Hmmmm:

----------


## wmaousley

GH isnt like AAS, its produced specifically for its intended user, in other words Horse GH will not work with Humans, and Human GH will not work with a horse.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

That's really interesting. HGH helps your liver secrete IGF-1. I didn't think the physiology of equine and humans allowed for the interchanging of the HGH. I would think wmaousley would be right in this case. Anyone know for sure?

----------


## Bonaparte

They are definitely not interchangeable.
That will only work on horses.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Bonaparte, you're the man.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

The old Estrogen given to females was actually horse estrogen, taken from the urine. This was the standard for about 40 years. It is still used some today, but most have switched to bioidentical estrogen. It was the horse estrogen that has caused all the bad press regarding estrogen treatment, such as cancer, etc. 

So even if the horse HGH works on you, it's just bad news to go down that route; however, if you do go with it and discover it makes you hung like a horse . . . please do IM me!

----------

